# Talladega goodies!



## normanaj (Oct 13, 2019)

Boneless leg-o-lamb rolled and tied with fresh rosemary,dill and mint from the garden,light spog on the outside.Ready by end of race is the plan!

Airfryer wings as a snack.Sauce is "stormin norman" smoked peach and scotch bonnet sauce.

All smoked in the MES with AMNTS filled with PB charcoal blend pellets.

Will also post post smoke pics!


----------



## TxwrightxT (Oct 13, 2019)

Looks delicious! Can’t wait to see the final product!


----------



## gmc2003 (Oct 13, 2019)

Looking good so far Ricky Bobby....

Waiting in the grandstands.

Chris


----------



## mike243 (Oct 13, 2019)

Hope they are great reheated, just seen they called off race till tomorrow sad face input here


----------



## normanaj (Oct 13, 2019)

"Post" race goodies:


----------



## chilerelleno (Oct 13, 2019)

Big *Like *for the Lamb, love me some.
Nice cook, yum!


----------



## chopsaw (Oct 13, 2019)

Looks like you nailed it . Nice work . 2:00 Eastern start of stage 2 .


----------



## normanaj (Oct 14, 2019)

Thanks for the positive replies guys.Certainly one of the tastier things I've done,put it this way if the other half liked smoked lamb then it was good.

Just got home in time from work to finish watching this race.Going to do another batch of airfryer wings...love this new toy!


----------



## normanaj (Oct 14, 2019)

According to the Nascar app the race was supposed to be on NBC.When I get home early from work all I'm seeing is the Tamron Hall show!Its on NBCSN instead and I don't have cable!I blew off a client today to watch this and she was gonna pick colors today too.DAMMIT!!!!!!!!!


----------



## chopsaw (Oct 14, 2019)

That sucks when they do that .


----------

